# Another waltz, calmer and with more thematic material than my previous ones.



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I wrote another waltz. This one kept on growing as I added more and more themes. One consistent aspect was a feeling of gliding or floating, so I set it to video from Lillehammer Olympics of the figure skating. I think they go together very well. Hope you enjoy, and love to hear any feedback.






Thanks, Adrien.


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Another impressive work! I'll have to catch up with the other waltzes you wrote so far, as the two I listened to I really enjoyed. I really like how lush strings are!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

lminiero said:


> Another impressive work! I'll have to catch up with the other waltzes you wrote so far, as the two I listened to I really enjoyed. I really like how lush strings are!


Thanks!

Actually with what you are writing, if you get enjoyment from it, you can totally justify the expense for a setup 

What about WINE?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Very tuneful. I feel the melodies aren't that clearly shaped. I catch some segments here and there, but don't feel there is an overall flow with the orchestral parts working together with the beat.


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

adrien said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually with what you are writing, if you get enjoyment from it, you can totally justify the expense for a setup
> 
> What about WINE?


Wine is indeed what I use when I test Windows VSTs (it's what dssi-vst uses internally, for instance). But with the need for thousands of mappings you anticipated, I'm a little scared now  But I'll definitely give the trial version a go.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Very tuneful. I feel the melodies aren't that clearly shaped. I catch some segments here and there, but don't feel there is an overall flow with the orchestral parts working together with the beat.


Hi Phil, thanks for your comment.

I don't know if I understand your comment though - do you mean the parts don't work with the beat? Or there's no overall flow? Or both or something else?

Thanks

Adrien


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmmm. Relistening to it, it sounds all right now. I think the rhythm of the winds during swelling of the strings at the opening threw my timing off.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hmmm. Relistening to it, it sounds all right now. I think the rhythm of the winds during swelling of the strings at the opening threw my timing off.


ok thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

Very well done. It sounds very much like a Viennese waltz of the period.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Minneapple said:


> Very well done. It sounds very much like a Viennese waltz of the period.


thanks, glad you like it. I wouldn't have thought it sounded Viennese though


----------

